# Kings and Amberjack



## LiquidFishing (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey guys, I want to hear from the experts on this subject matter. The wife and I are looking to get a few Kings and Amberjack for a party coming up. Would love to know where you all go to fish for them on land? Not from piers or anything I don't want to mess with those stomping grounds lol! Really would love the input everyone has for some spots to fish for these beautiful fish. Also what rigs or lures would you use?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

No way you're getting AJ from land. Kings theoretically could be caught from shore with the right wind and maybe some elaborate kite set ups but effectively they can't be caught from.shore either. Sorry to bust your bubble!


----------



## LiquidFishing (Apr 6, 2016)

So your telling me if I go to the end of the Jetties I won't get anything..?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

LiquidFishing said:


> So your telling me if I go to the end of the Jetties I won't get anything..?


I've caught plenty of amberjack from the jettys. Don't listen to JD, use the biggest bait you can find and hold on.


----------



## nmadel (Mar 11, 2014)

You'd have better luck targeting spanish


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

Not to many people like to eat Kings. You mite want to find another menu option.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Muygrande66 said:


> Not to many people like to eat Kings. You mite want to find another menu option.


I know, they taste just like fish, don't they?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I assume you are talking Destin. Not many place in Pensacola that you can catch Kings/AJS from land. Find one of the guy in Destin that wants to share a ride and have him/her take you out.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Call the fishing pier where you want to go and ask what they are catching and what bait is being used.


----------



## LiquidFishing (Apr 6, 2016)

So I was fishing the Destin jetties around 730 ruffly and I had a fish hit my line super hard. Have no idea what it was. Took my line for a good 40 seconds mind you I have 30 pound braid on the pole, snapped my line and took everything I had. I'm think it landed a shark or dolphin I don't know any guesses? I have a Penn 6000 reel and a Shimano rod.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Not to be rude, but how old are you? Are you from around here? Great fish to be had from shore. Redfish is the first to come to mind. If you catch an AJ from anything atatched to the shore, I would definitely want to see that. And if you catch a legal one from shore, I would pay to see that. Kings possible from certain spots, piers to be one of them.

Sounfs like you had a shark hooked for a short run. Good luck


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

No kidding, for the people doubting catching legal amberjack from shore... I caught one on Pensacola Beach pier probably 10 or 11 years ago. I caught it on Dave Woodley's seeker rod, with a live northern mackerel. Probably 30 lbs or so...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I personally have seen aj off Navarre pier (even one caught ) so I believe you BUT to answer the OP it's not a place I'd go to target them of course.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

must been a shark or you had a foul hooked ray or something.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I be damned, lick my ear amd call me Willie. I stand corrected!


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

lastcast said:


> I know, they taste just like fish, don't they?


They are very greasy and yes taste like fish that's been left out all day. Probably the worst tasting fish out there minus jack crevalle or Bonita


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

I can say that there were some jacks on pecola about 10 years ago I caught a few of them most of them 25 to 28 inches there were some legal fish mixed in I never got a big one tho.. John did and my dad caught a reel nice one all legal fish


----------

